# caribsea bio-magnet clarifier?



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

this little packet came inside my bag of sand ..

it says it's a bio-magnet clarifier, and i'm suppose to put it in to uncloud my water (but it's not cloudy at all since i rinsed the sand like literally 50 times) .. from the caribsea website description page it's suppose to attract negatively charged particles that the filter normally doesn't clean out or something not too sure .. their FAQ page isn't exactly specific .. just vague description and function of the product @[email protected]

should i still use it? has anyone used this before? and is this gonna make the clumped particles get stuck in my filter? is this safe for betta?


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

no one's ever used this before?


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I actually had the same exact thing pop out of my bag of caribsea plant substrate xD I didn't rinse it out, so it was pretty cloudy in my tank. At first, I thought it was one of those little packet things to keep the substrate dry, and thought it sucked because you could see the substrate was obviously damp in the bag, lol .....
But yeah, I figured since it was included in the bag, I'd use it. It worked pretty darn well, actually >.> I soon added my betta and snail, and they never had any problems ^.^
I kinda wish I had some now, as I just changed a bit of the tank water and scrubbed some diatom crud off of my walls/plants/decorations, so it made the water cloudy -.-......


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

hmm .. i didn't use mine since my water's not cloudy at all .. if u want i can mail you the packets that i have .. i was just gonna throw them away .. PM me if u want them =)


----------

